# Which Mummy movie did you like more and why?



## ewlyn (Jun 24, 2001)

Personally, I still prefer the original over the second one.  I think this is mainly because I missed the bantar in the second film.  Too much running around and not enough talking.  Also, I miss Benny.  Hate to admit it, but I miss him.

Not to say I didn't love the second one.  But I love the original just that wee bit more, you know?


----------



## KatDonovan (Jun 24, 2001)

I have to say I like Mummy Returns best.  It's purely glandular on my part 

Ardeth Bey has a bigger part in the second movie :naughty:

They were both great movies, action and comedy wise.  I do like that Anuk-Su-Namun's character is really brought back in this one, and I adore Alex!  He's just such a cutie!!


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 24, 2001)

Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?  LOL

I just posted information on the prequel... if you're interested. 

You love Ardeth!


----------



## JAD (Jun 29, 2001)

i liked the mummy returns better.
but the mummy was kewl


----------



## ewlyn (Jul 28, 2001)

*gasp*  I'm being outnumbered!  Nooo!

Seriously though... I'm curious to know what it is about the second one which everyone likes more?  Anyone care to comment?


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 13, 2001)

*Originals rule!*

I tend to like the originals best!  You get to see how they set the stage for everything that comes later.


----------



## ewlyn (Aug 25, 2001)

I agree.  

Although the second movie was one of the best sequals I've seen... now just to wait and see what the 3rd one is like...


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 26, 2001)

*"I hate Mummies"*

I love the scene In Mummy II where Brendan Fraser says "I hate Mummies!"  I laughed about that long after I left the theatre.


----------



## ewlyn (Aug 29, 2001)

I was laughing for days to "Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?"   Just thinking about it cracks me up.  TMR had some pretty funny scenes.


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 30, 2001)

*Are we there yet?*

Your right...that scene was hysterical too!  That's just what a kid would do!  And he did such a great acting job.


----------



## ewlyn (Aug 31, 2001)

He was really good.  I'm so tired of kids in films which act like adults.  When I first found out he would be in it I was worried he would be too cute.  But I loved him.  He was a great addition to the film.


----------



## Jessa (Sep 5, 2001)

The Mummy Returns is the best film i have ever seen. i thought the first one was pretty amazing, but this film just tops it.



  Jessa:blpaw:


----------



## OzScaper (Sep 6, 2001)

I liked the past scenes in the mummy returns, especially the fight scene between anak' su namun and nefertiri

so my vote would have to be Mummy Returns

not to say I didn't love the first one 'cause I did


----------



## ewlyn (Sep 11, 2001)

The reincarnation scenes were cool... but I still like The Mummy more. *g*


----------



## OzScaper (Sep 16, 2001)

hehe

I know what you mean


----------



## nic (Mar 12, 2002)

Both films were incredibly cool. 
The first one was the original. Liked the story, good characters, great special effects.
The 2nd have a lot more content and greater ties to acient egypt (past lives n' such).

Still, I voted for the first one.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Mar 12, 2002)

I can't chose!! The first one was more historically correct, [if a movie can be historically correct] and I liked the premiss. The second one had more of Jonathan, Ardeth and the introduction of the kid. It also had more action. Overall they tie.


----------



## nic (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lonewolf89 _
> *The second one had more of Jonathan*



I actually thought it had less Jonathan. He was overshadowed by the kid.
John Hannah is great, he can do great comedy. (Shame I can't say the same for Donna Air - the woman he has at Rik/Evie's house at the start!  )


----------



## Chilly (Apr 2, 2002)

*hey*

i liked the 1st one
just somehing  about seeing brendan nearly get hanged.........gets me .....>sighs<

no nothing dodgy!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

ok, i voted for 'anticipating the scorpion king' but it's already out and i've already seen it.   i loved it.  we had so much fun seeing that movie.  i love the rock and i thought he was pretty good in this.  gotta love that eyebrow thing he does :naughty:


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 17, 2002)

I loved 'em both but had to say the Mummy Returns as i loved them cute little critters that were chasin' 'em in the jungle, plus, the plot twist at the end, and i loved all the background info that was given and stuff  the Mummy still rocks, loved all the banter and stuff 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 19, 2002)

my uncle hates the little pygmy mummies, but they're like my favorite part of that one!


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 20, 2002)

I love 'em! I dont know if you have this tv ad over there but its for Sprite, and theres this little goblin in it and he's the cutest thing, he reminds me of the little pygmy critters! I want one!

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 21, 2002)

how funny!  i watched this one on dvd recently and even the fx people said that this was their favorite part of the movie.  they had the most fun making this part


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 22, 2002)

Ohhhh! I want to watch it all over again now just to see the little critters!

xxx


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 23, 2002)

i like the way they 'talk'.  they're funny


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 23, 2002)

Yeah hehe, i like the Jonathon (sp) character as well  funny 

xxx


----------



## sarah2040 (Oct 21, 2003)

I had to got for the Mummy Returns, Jonathon and Alex are so good together 'oh please'


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 31, 2003)

i love the whole 'honey....what are you doing?.....these guys don't use doors.'


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 18, 2006)

I liked both very much but the balance is tipped towards the second one. That little boy made that movie. He was amazing. Okay, okay ... Ardeth Bey had a bigger role in that too.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 18, 2006)

I liked the first the most.


----------



## Harpo (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 21, 2022)

*The Mummy *1959     I always like this film why ? Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing .


----------



## Le Panda du Mal (Apr 21, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Mummy *1959     I always like this film why ? Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing .



This one, followed by Doctor Who and the Pyramids of Mars


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 21, 2022)

The 1932 film with Boris Karloff is quite  good too and I also have a soft spot for *Abbott and Costello Meet The Mummy.  *I do like the Brandon Frasier films but I like the Moore classic films  a bitt more.


----------



## KGeo777 (Apr 23, 2022)

Classic mummy-I guess the 1959 version. I always liked the Abbott and Costello mummy though.

The 1999 version I also liked, especially after the disappointment of the Phantom Menace.
I realized after watching McKenna's Gold, the ending destruction and the hidden treasure may have been inspired by that.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 23, 2022)

At least the OP didn't have to include the elephant in the room...

Tomb of the Dragon Emperor

Just glad they didn't try to squeeze in the Mummy as well, and call it a trilogy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 23, 2022)

Pyan said:


> At least the OP didn't have to include the elephant in the room...
> 
> Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
> 
> Just glad they didn't try to squeeze in the Mummy as well, and call it a trilogy.



As silly as that film is , I rather enjoyed it. 

Actually , what would have been even more fun  is if Imhotep had shown up.


----------

